# foam spray gun vs canned foam



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I picked up a Pro13 foam gun with the separate foam can and had very poor performance from it. Foam leaked between the can and gun and it was extremely slow coming out the gun (with knob adjustments). Any experience w/ this gun? Is the Pro14 or Pro15 better in terms of spraying foam and leaks? The store had it for $52-sounds a bit high, huh?


----------



## jclem (May 29, 2008)

I bought a foam gun about 6 years ago and it's one of the best investments ever!! The brand is Pageris, it comes with PUR Fill cannisters and I bought it from EFI.org (Energy Federation inc). 
No leaking, starts and stops when I want, durable and there are several attachments for tiny crevices, etc. It come in a nice 2 cannister kit. The BEST thing about it is that you can put it away for months, take it out, scrape off the tip and foam away!!!

I don't know anything about the brand you bought, but I can certainly vouch for the one I got.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

jclem said:


> I bought a foam gun about 6 years ago and it's one of the best investments ever!! The brand is Pageris, it comes with PUR Fill cannisters and I bought it from EFI.org (Energy Federation inc).
> No leaking, starts and stops when I want, durable and there are several attachments for tiny crevices, etc. It come in a nice 2 cannister kit. The BEST thing about it is that you can put it away for months, take it out, scrape off the tip and foam away!!!
> 
> I don't know anything about the brand you bought, but I can certainly vouch for the one I got.


EFI is in your town correct? I bought one of there kits (gun, case, foam) a few years ago at a show in RI. Since they would not let me take a kit home they sent me one and wanted more money (after the sale) since I lived in MA....something about taxes. None the less they impressed me so much that I now buy guns and foam from another supplier. 

EFI should rethink asking for an extra $10 or so after the sale (IMO).


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

my experience with foam guns, is that the $60 guns get gummed up too easily, for $125 hilti makes one that lasts, i didnt purchase it but the contractor who did whom i worked for had over 200 cans go through it and still going


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

We replaced a foam gun from one of our local ICF suppliers with a PRO 14. Never had a problem with either one of them. I have seen them get cross threaded before which makes them leak pretty bad. Don't shake the can before putting it on the gun. Try and keep the foam can warm. Also there are some cans that have a different tip which isn't all that compatible with the Great Stuff PRO guns. The can should have a plastic piece that looks like a plus sign that sticks out a little bit for the PRO guns. I got some EnerFoam cans that had a little different end on them and didn't work well at all.


----------

